# DishPro and future 522's



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I have a 721 and a 508 using a Legacy Quad LNB and 3 feeds.
I've been considering getting a pair of 522's when available.
I've also been cosidering upgrading to DishPro as well.
My Question is, What would I need to upgrade to Dish Pro if I had 2 522's.?

Dish Pro confuses me, Can I just run 2 feeds in the house and use 2 of the DishPro switches and a DishPro LNB? What LNB would I need? I also would like to be able to upgrade to possibly 3 receivers in the future. So what DishPro setup would I need to allow at least 3 recivers, 2 being future 522's.

I have RG6 wiring throughout my house.

Thanks, Ken
P.s. Nice site, wish I would have ran across it sooner.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The difference between DishPro and the Legacy system is that DishPro is easier to add up to 12 receiver drops (some receivers need 2 drops).

The new equipment (3 digit model numbers) work with either the Legacy or the Pro systems. The old equipment (4 digit model numbers) need an adapter for each receiver (about $75).

Since you have all new equipment it is probably cheaper to use DishPro for the 5 drops since you will not need to buy legacy adapters rather than having to buy 2 SW64 for the legacy system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply Mike, but I'm still confused.
Remember I would like 2- 522's and capablity for a third possible one.

I have 2 feeds going to my 721 downstairs and 1 feed to my 508 upstairs

1. Will 3-522's require 6 feeds?

2. Could I buy a Twin DishPro LNB and use DishPro switches(Daisy chaining) in order to keep me from running more wires into the house. In other words If I had 1 feed to my upstairs could I hook up 2 522's up there by using DishPro switches and daisy chaining.

3. Dish depot only shows 1 DishPro switch which is the DP34, is the only DishPro switch they make?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

If you want to have 3 522's you will need 6 feeds... Use a dishpro twin lnbf on your dish 500 with 2 feeds comming into your house. From there you connect two DP 34's. This will give you 8 feeds. Also, the DP34 can see 3 sats. So you can ad a standard dish to see 61.5 and feed it into the dp34. One bonus I have noticed is having only 3 wires comming in the house and from there I can feed up to 12 receivers (you can have upt to 3 DP34's connected together). Hope this helps...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Plus switch tests are very [email protected]!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Another advantage of the DishPro switches is that they do not require power inserters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks guys.

Is the DP34 the only DishPro switch there is?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

And you can have longer wire runs, where the legacy goes 100 ft the dishpro goes 150 ft to my knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

There currently are two DISH PRO switches the DP-34 which you want and the DP-21 which is used to feed 3 satellite inputs to one receiver.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

In the installation section of the DISHPro receivers they show a DP-44 (for receiving FOUR satellite slots). No one has seen one yet and there is some conjecture that the DP-44 was to be introduced IF the merger was approved. Since it wasn't, some dealers are saying that we won't see the DP-44.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Actually DishPro allows up to 200 feet of coax, just make sure it is high quality 2 gig RG-6.


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Who is selling the DP-21's?

So I could run my 1 line from the DishQuad LNB to right behind my 721 and use a DP 21 or 34 for my 2 Sat inputs?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

No George, that won't work. The DP-21s are like the SW-21 in that they allow the receiver to get more than one satellite slot (if you are using the DishPro LNBs).

You can not get around running the second cable if you want to use both tuners of the 721 (and 522 when it is available).


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Dish customer rep told me I would need a UHF Upgrade Kit to install receivers on my 5 TV sets.
I would appreciate any information on the UHF Kit.What is it and how does it work.

Thanks. Ray Jacobs


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The UHF Upgrade Kit comes with a UHF remote and IR translator pyramid allowing you to control an IR-only receiver like the 301 or 3900 from another room. As for what that has to do with installing a 5th receiver :scratch:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The UHF upgrade kit is a pretty good deal considering it is not much more to buy the kit than to buy a remote. It retails for $49.99. When you use Dishpro (DP) you should use 2.20+ GHZ wire. I have even seen 3.0 GHZ wire advertised on the internet.

Will a higher GHZ allow for a longer wire run?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I have even seen 3.0 GHZ wire advertised on the internet.
> 
> Will a higher GHZ allow for a longer wire run? *


One problem with the internet is that vendors lie a lot. I seriously doubt if the wire is any better than the "2 GHz wire".

Higher GHz rating will not allow for longer cable runs. I would guess that the Echostar distances for RG-6 are conservative and you _might_ be able to get away with longer runs. You can have longer cable runs by using RG-11 cable and it should be rated for 2.2 Ghz.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There is a big price difference with RG-11 and RG-6 though isnt there?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jacob,

Yes, RG-11 is quite expensive and it is quite hard to work with. It should not be needed for most installations but I just thought that it should be mentioned if anyone has an extremely long run.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How extreme of a long run are we talking about here?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Should be at least 50% increase.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I never used RG-11 until a few months ago, when they were rewiring the auditorium at school to have coax runs to our future TV studio. That stuff is such a pain in the ass to work with. The guys from the construction company even started to complain after a while. If you can, stay with RG-6, less cost, less hassle.


----------

